# Do Nickel Iron batteries last 30+ years??



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

The reason i never got solar is because batteries suck, way too expensive for how long they last. Can this video really be accurate, the dude says that the scumbag lead acid companies bought out the last nickel iron producer and squashed the technology...and says nickel iron lasts decades & decades...


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

It wouldn't be the first time that happened... Hydrogen motors.....

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

NiFe batteries (Nichol Iron) do last about 3-4 times longer than traditional lead acid batteries but...
they cost about twice what a super high quality lead acid battery and are about 50% larger/heavier for the same power stored. They don't work well in colder temperatures and are generally less efficient at storing the energy that you feed into them. They also self discharge rapidly, like 30% per month.
NI isn't a bad choice if you've got plenty of cash, charge the batteries daily, and live in a warm area, and want your batteries to last a lifetime (or at least 20 years).


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Oh ok thanks, so not exactly the miracle battery the video makes them out to be, pros & cons just like the other batteries. But yeah if they are your daily primary source of power (and down south) they sound like a good choice. Wow 30% discharge a month that's terrible.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Corporate buy outs of technology and having people in the senate to pass legislation against competitors is all the norm. Aint that part of the reason we prep?


----------

